# Pangio kuhlii in shrimp tank?



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

Im posting this for my brother.

Thought about introdusing 4-5 kuhlii loaches to my 16gal shrimp tank.

Would they take fry? or what?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

if it fits in their mouth it will get eaten.

-Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

The other day I had baby endlers in my shrimp tank and I saw one chasing down a bumblebee shrimplet and eat it. The endler took a few stabs at the poor shrimp until it stopped moving, it then tried to swallow the dead body but swam with it instead since it could not fit. The crazy thing is that the Endlers are about 5 days old. When this whole fiasco was going on, I almost broke the tank banging on the side of it trying to get the fish to stop. I can only imagine how many of my baby shrimp got eaten when I had "teenage" Endlers in the same tank. :sad:


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

milalic said:


> if it fits in their mouth it will get eaten.
> 
> -Pedro


Thats what im wondering?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I would not put them with shrimp.


----------

